
Five Intel Microcode (UCode) Sequencer's Arrays - weinzierl
https://github.com/chip-red-pill/glm-ucode
======
pentestercrab
Extra context can be found in tweets by @_markel___[1].

[1]
[https://twitter.com/_markel___/status/1262697756805795841](https://twitter.com/_markel___/status/1262697756805795841)

